# Want to work bare handed?



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Just for the "hey" of it and to try something different, I sprayed my hands with unscented DEET prior to working my bees. They move right out of the way! 

However, I'd not try to catch queens with the DEET on my hands......


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

Does DEET not KIll insects?


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

as a spray on....I htink it just repels. I've heard some in my bee club mention how they spray their suit or veil and it keeps them from buzzing or trying to sting thru the jacket. 
I'm sure if you were to coat a bee with it....I doubt they'd recover but havent tried. I'll wait for the nxt one that keeps buzzin/bumpin me and give it a try just to see.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

It does not kill insects, it just repels them.....


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

interesting..... I know I moved a hive one time without plugging the entrance because I knew I would lose the forragers anyways and it was really hot and my truck had a bed cover. I ended up with several bees orienting to the bed of my truck so I sprayed a piece of cardboard with Buggins all natural bug spray and they left the bed and would not re-enter 

http://www.amazon.com/Bugg-22401-Repellent-Gnat-Deet-Free/dp/B00488I44E

gonna have to dig up an MSDS sheet to see what the heck is in it.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Great idea! I'll definitely have to try that. :thumbsup:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I work barehanded without any additives...


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

I start out barehanded but after several stings will put the gloves on. Not sure how effective it'd be cuz some of the bees that are stinging I think are the foragers returning and immediattlly divebomb me (catch them from the corner of my eye coming in at Mach 3) so not sure if they take the time to sniff me before deciding to sting! I'll definitlly try it for grins cuz I have to have the stuff around anyway cuz of the skeeters.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think a forager is interest in stinging. It is more of an old grouchy guard bee. They all go to flight school and know how to dive bomb from a distance.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I work barehanded without any additives...


Same here. I did a cut out from a log a few weeks ago where I had my arm in the log to my shoulder holding a 12" breadknife cutting comb. First cut out I've ever done by feel. Took 3 stings, 2 to the hand and 1 to the armpit all my carelessness. I rarely wear gloves or long sleeves. I don't have bug repellant with deet but I do have bee quick lol


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

I like to work bare handed. I usually smoke my hands and arms. It may or may not work better...but in my mind I think it does.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I might spray my head from now on. Changed a feeder today and BAM right in the eyelid. I put wire across the feeder holes because this was happening before, but this was before I could even get the lid off of the hive. No more going out there unless I have my veil on.


----------



## DJhoney (Jul 15, 2014)

Been keeping bees only 3 years and decided to go bare handed this year. I too smoke my hands and it seems to work. I get the occasional sting but it's rare. I actually got it today on the wrist. Hurt more there than on the hand. I hate wearing gloves. I keep em with me though if the bees get fiesty.


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

No special secret in working barehanded. The temperament of the bees is the primary criteria. Dexterity is much better but like DJhoney says, keep some gloves in your pocket.


----------



## The General (Apr 22, 2014)

Like the others, I "spray" my hands with smoke from the smoker and the bees will generally leave them alone/move out of the way when I work. The few times I have gotten stung on the fingers have been because I have pinched or trapped a bee on accident.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I cannot imagine working my bees without gloves, especially two of the hives that just love me so much they are dying you show me.  

And DEET - Well it repels insects, melts eye glasses coatings or any of the non glass lens, removes most finishes on wooden gun stocks, and will melt a lot of plastics. So even we are on the mosquito coast, I go with out. But if it stops bee stings, I might try it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Beesure! said:


> Does DEET not KIll insects?


 It repels them, it doesn't kill them.


re·pel·lent
riˈpelənt/
adjective
1.
able to repel a particular thing; impervious to a particular substance.
"water-repellent nylon"
synonyms:	impermeable, impervious, resistant; More
2.
causing disgust or distaste.
"the idea was slightly repellent to her"
synonyms:	revolting, repulsive, disgusting, repugnant, sickening, nauseating, stomach-turning, nauseous, vile, nasty, foul, horrible, awful, dreadful, terrible, obnoxious, loathsome, offensive, objectionable; More


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Just because it is used as a repellent doesn't mean it isn't also toxic.
DEET is classified as an insecticde. It's only approved use is on people, clothing, dogs and cats...therefore it is listed as am indoor pesticide only (yes, I know we use it outside but that is the technical classification because of how it is/isn't supposed to be used), and therefore hasn't had the battery of toxicity tests that pesticides that would be used in the field (or applied to the inside of a beehive by being on your hands).

I can't imagine putting DEET in any concentration on my hands and work bees.....I'm easing queens and producing food for people to eat.

In any case, DEET is a repellent....and a pesticide....and a floor wax....and a dessert topping.

Deknow


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

Please keep us informed on how Deet preforms for you in the future. Personally I think it a chemical to keep away from my Bees and Honey comb.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

DEET toxicity is way more of a problem for humans applying it to their skin than it is for insects that are exposed to it.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

MY ten year old grandson works bare handed a lot of the time. Liberally smoking your hands especially to erase the phereomones from a sting helps a lot. I save my deet to spray on my tee shirt so the mosqutoes stay off the back of my arms and my back! I have used Deet for a lot of years and have never sensed any toxicity. I think it is safer to not be bitten by the mosquitoes than be worried by the poison panickers.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I prefer nitrite gloves (new school latex gloves). All the dexerity of bare hands, some sting protection and for my propolis heavy hives, pull them off and throw them away and the sticky is gone.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

schmism said:


> I prefer nitrite gloves (new school latex gloves).


Use the blue ones. The clear ones they sting just like your hand.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I work barehanded too. I distract them from my hands by exhaling through my nose. They seem much more interested in stinging me in the nostrils and upper lip than they do my hands. 

Just yesterday I took one in each nostril, one on each side of my forehead, near the hair line, and one on the right side of my upper lip - not a single one on either hand. It works, distracting the bees with more desirable targets. I never did like the smell of DEET, and wouldn't want to subject my bees to it, besides I'd probably have to smell it again, myself - yuck.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

If my bees temperament is so hostile they go for my hive tool in numbers exceeding four. I know if the inspection is to be pleasurable the gloves have to go on. With no knowledge of the use of any repellent I wouldn't use it. I have used the OFF Clip repellent on repellent for mosquitoes while working bees. It seems the mosquitoes take advantage of me when I have my hands full of bees. That's my two cents worth.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok.....how about this approach. Raise your hand if you would allow a guest (helper, employee, bee inspector) to go through your hives if you had just seem them rub DEET on their hands? Not me.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

deknow said:


> Raise your hand if you would allow a guest (helper, employee, bee inspector) to go through your hives if you had just _*"seem"*_ them rub DEET on their hands? Not me.


Then don't .........


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

snl, do you mind if people add tips of how, and why, to work bees bare handed to this thread?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> snl, do you mind if people add tips of how, and why, to work bees bare handed to this thread?


Not at all, please do so......the thread belongs to all of us........


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Joseph Clemens said:


> I never did like the smell of DEET, and wouldn't want to subject my bees to it, besides I'd probably have to smell it again, myself - yuck.


When I tried Deet, I used the unscented version..........I may not use it all the time, it was just a "test." I did it on a whim just to see if it worked and it did...


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I think a prerequisite to working bees barehanded is to be no longer scared of being stung on the hands. When I first started, ignorance and fear of what a bee sting felt like kept me from trying it. 
I now go gloveless, until I am stung about 3 or 4 times an outing, and then I will put the gloves on. Depending on the apiary conditions it can be 2 minutes before I put the gloves on, or I might get all the way through it and not put them on at all. I like to be gloveless because I remain cooler and more comfortable. When I end up putting the gloves on it is because the stings are distracting me from what I am doing.
The downside of working bees gloveless is the brown stained hands and nails. This can be offset by the use of "goop" afterwards, and keeping nails very short.
I find that when I am going through a bottom brood box and the ends of the frames at the front of the box are obscured by bees it is much more likely that i will be stung. Being gloveless allows me to detect which colonies are the most gentle and from which I will make increase. 
I always have my gloves with me.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here's the current EPA fact sheet on DEET:

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/chemicals/deet.htm


----------



## madasafish (Aug 24, 2010)

I have always kept barehanded: cover my hands with an extract of oil of cloves.. helps repel bees.. but a determined bee will sting me anyway - usually around the wrists due to body hair entangled with bees..

I never smoke bees unless they are really grumpy and work slowly, no jarring and do NOT wave my hands over an open hive... - an invitation to guards.Feel gently before I pick up frames to prevent squashing bees. Remove and replace frames slowly. Use a frame stand to make more space when inspecting.

Wash suit after stings, make sure I am not sweating at the start and have no aftershave or strong odours.. 

And requeen any nasty bees asap to prevent their drones passing on their genes.

I always carry gloves and a lit smoker just in case.

In good weather, T shirt, shorts and no veil..

And yes I get stung.. YTD 66 now.. Virtually immune. Still hurt though.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't want DEET near my bees.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Barry Digman said:


> Here's the current EPA fact sheet on DEET:
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/chemicals/deet.htm



"_Rather than killing them, DEET works by making it hard for these biting bugs to smell us_." Sounds like using smoke to me. 

I have been unable to find any information on the toxicity of DEET on honeybees. Some sites refer to DEET as pesticide, but I am not finding anything about how it is used as a pesticide. Some references say that it may enhance the the effect of carbamates.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

madasafish said:


> I have always kept barehanded: cover my hands with an extract of oil of cloves.. helps repel bees.. but a determined bee will sting me anyway - usually around the wrists due to body hair entangled with bees..


Interesting. If I google "DEET + pesticide" I don't get much information. If I google "clove oil + pesticide", I get all kinds of hits for it being used as a pesticide, and a bunch of ads for sites selling clove oil as a pesticide.

Perhaps your bees would be better off if you used DEET. 

(clove oil)[https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=2&ie=UTF-8#q=clove+oil+insecticide&tbm=shop]


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

I avoid DEET products especially around children. There are numerous recording of adverse effects, but since we tend not to do scientific tests by intentionally exposing kids to harmful substances the informative is considered speculative since not back with scientific trials.

http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00001475.htm


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...the toxicity data doesn't exist....it isn't required for the kind of registration that DEET falls under...as an indoor application.

Rubbing it around inside a beehive seems like a terrible idea for no good reason....what worthwhile is accomplished?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

deknow said:


> Rubbing it around inside a beehive seems like a terrible idea for no good reason....what worthwhile is accomplished?


Where is anyone "rubbing it around inside a beehive?" Having just tried it on my hands to see the effect is not "rubbing it around inside a beehive."

By the way Dean, how are your book sales?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

deknow said:


> ...the toxicity data doesn't exist....it isn't required for the kind of registration that DEET falls under...as an indoor application.


I find it hard to believe that a product that is listed as a pesticide of any kind does not have any toxicity data behind it. How would they even know how much to apply to be effective? They have to come up with directions to put on the label somehow.


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

Very rarely if I've had a hive be aggressive during more than one visit, I consider requeening unless there is an obvious reason (skunks bothering hives can make them aggressive). 

Running 20+ hives, rarely do I wear the thick gloves. 85% of the time I wear latex work gloves (heavy duty mechanic gloves; 11mil). They don't tear like nitrile, so I get multiple uses out of them. Occasionally I'll tear a hole in the fingertip on a hive cover, but the holes don't spread. You lose a small amount of "touch", and bees can still sting through, but they keep your hands clean and allow you to easily grab frames and hold them firmly. I find stings aren't as bad; the latex makes it a bit harder for full penetration of the stinger, and the stinger/sack is easier to remove. 

I regularly do a complete inspection of a yard (10+ hives) without a single sting, using smoke most of the time. I've gone down a row of strong nucs (16 nucs) without the need of smoke or gloves. 

5% of the time I work in bare hands (oh crap I forgot my latex gloves), and 10% of the time its the heavy gloves (bad weather, grumpy bees and needing to be done today... )


I'll leave the debate about DEET and toxicity to others. I would highly doubt there is much of any transfer of chemical from your hands/clothes into the hive equipment. Probably far worse for the beekeeper who just lathered their skin in it.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

deknow said:


> falls under...as an indoor application.


I have never heard this expression. What does it mean "indoor application"?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ennui said:


> There are numerous recording of adverse effects
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00001475.htm


Numerous? The report that you cited was written over 25 years ago and includes reports of 5 people that had seizures in the summer of 1989 and they all recovered. Surely in the course of 30 years there should have been _numerous_ other cases.

From an EPA review dated 2014 "_The Agency [EPA] has not identified any risks of concern to human health, non-target species or the environment._" 

The 2014 review goes on to highlight the benefits of DEET use:

_DEET's most significant benefit is its ability to repel potentially disease-carrying insects and ticks. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) receives more than 20,000 reports of Lyme disease (transmitted by deer ticks) and 100 reports of encephalitis (transmitted by mosquitoes) annually and as of June 10, 2014, eight states had reported to CDC West Nile virus infections in people, birds, or mosquitoes. Each of these diseases can cause serious health problems or even death in the case of encephalitis. Where these diseases are endemic, the CDC recommends use of insect repellents when out-of-doors. Studies in EPA’s database indicate that DEET repels ticks for about two to ten hours, and mosquitoes from two to twelve hours depending on the percentage of DEET in the product. _


From another EPA report dated 2007:

However, the incidence of seizure is estimated to be low, and since 1960 is estimated to be one per 100 million users, taking into account available studies and the possibility of under-reporting or over-reporting of possible DEET effects (11). In addition, 
encephalopathy, tremor, slurred speech, behavior changes, coma, and even death have been reported in children (3, 5-13), though _*the U.S. EPA concluded that data was not sufficient to determine DEET exposure as the cause of the symptoms in most of the studies (1)

*_1 suspected case in 100 million users is 1.0E-08 or 0.000001%. That's not numerous, it is infinitesimal.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

l Toxicity In studies using laboratory animals, DEET generally has been shown to be of low acute toxicity. It is slightly toxic by the eye, dermal and oral routes and has been placed in Toxicity Category III (the second lowest of four categories) for these effects. [NOTE: For acute oral, dermal, ocular and inhalation toxicity: Category I = very highly or highly toxic Category II = moderately toxic Category III = slightly toxic Category IV = practically non-toxic] Dietary Exposure Because of its use pattern, people are not exposed to residues of DEET through the diet. Occupational and Residential Exposure Based on DEET’s indoor/residential use pattern, handlers (mixers, loaders, and applicators) are not exposed to DEET. 

Human Risk Assessment DEET generally is of low acute toxicity, and, based on the available toxicological data, the Agency believes that the normal use of DEET does not present a health concern to the general U.S. population (the Agency’s human risk assessment has identified no toxicologically significant effects in animal studies.) DEET has been classified as a Group D carcinogen (not classifiable as a human carcinogen.) 

Although DEET’s use has been implicated in seizures among children, the Agency believes that the incident data are insufficient to establish DEET as the cause of the reported effects. However, because of DEET’s unusual use pattern (direct application to human skin and clothing) and its association with seizure incidents, the Agency believes it is prudent to require clear, common sense use directions and improved label warnings and restrictions on all DEET product labels. 

AssessmentEnvironmental Fate Because of its limited use pattern, the only environmental fate study required for DEET was hydrolysis. From that data, it was concluded that DEET is stable to hydrolysis at pH levels found in the environment. Ecological Effects Because DEET is only applied directly to the human body/clothing, cats, dogs, pet quarters and household/domestic dwellings, it is considered to be an “indoor residential” use. A limited set of toxicity data for indoor-use pesticidesis required to determine precautionary label statements and for assessing environmental hazards in case of spills. The available data characterize DEET as slightly toxic to birds, fish, and aquatic invertebrates and as practically nontoxic to mammals. 

Ecological Effects Risk Assessment Ecological risk assessments are not conducted for pesticides with exclusively indoor use patterns. Application of DEET to the human body/clothing, cats, dogs, pet quarters, and household/domestic dwellings, is not likely to adversely affect terrestrial wildlife or aquatic organisms. 

Risk Mitigation Additional Data Required Product Labeling Changes Required DEET is a personal insect repellent that is widely used among the U.S. population, including children, and is one of the few residential-use pesticides that is applied directly to the skin. Although the available toxicological data to not indicate a health concern under normal use conditions, DEET’s use has been associated with possible adverse effects. For all of these reasons, the Agency believes it is prudent to require improved label warnings and product restrictions. A listing of the required labeling statements for DEET formulations is included in the RED, Section V. The Agency had deferred its decision on the combination DEET/sunscreen products until it has solicited the views of various governmental agencies and other groups. Sunscreen products are intended for frequent, generous use, and DEET products are intended for spare, infrequent use. The Agency is concerned that use of the combination products may promote greater use of DEET than is needed for pesticidal efficacy and thus pose unnecessary exposure to DEET. In addition, childsafety claims must be removed from all end-use product labels in order to be reregistered. Child-safety claims are misleading and irreconcilable with the intended use and pesticidal ingredients of DEET products. From the toxicological data reviewed by the Agency for DEET, and from DEET incident data, there appears to be no correlation between the percent active ingredient in the product and its safety. Therefore, the Agency does not believe that certain DEET formulations are inherently safer for children. DEET uses/formulations with labels that make cosmetic claims must be labeled such that label statements and use directions regarding insect repellency appear first and more prominently on the label.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Millions of families in Africa have lost their babies in the past years and dengue fever and malaria are returning to areas where it had virtually been eliminated. The difference is that the enlightened decided that children should die rather than let people spray the walls and ceilings of their mud huts with DDT. This usage of DDT had no harmful side effects other than preventing Great Gaia's mosquitoes from murdering children. The mosquitoes and flies tended to come to rest on these surfaces and that was the end of them and the transmission of baby killing diseases. I realize the enlightened are in a better position to decide whether we should have DDT or Deet. They do not have to suffer any consequences because they pretty much stay in their air conditioned boxes while pronouncing the latest Ukase. Those of us who work and live outside by choice benefit from Deet. So if you don't like it, just stay in your Air Conditioned box or deep in a cave, it matters not to me.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

madasafish said:


> Wash suit after stings, make sure I am not sweating at the start and have no aftershave or strong odors..
> 
> In good weather, T shirt, shorts and no veil..


LOL - Well we are having a cool spell, it just bumped 90 degrees today and Humidity was hovering around 80%. Heck I start sweating just thinking of putting that suit on. Last week I went through 5 hives and could wring the sweat out. It was about 95 degrees and only 80 RH. Gotta love the Gulf Coast in the summer


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Vance and all...
I have nothing against DEET. I use it if I feel I have to (my wife came ho.e from Bali a few years ago and came down with dengue....you do not want dengue).
I would even consider wearing it on my clothing/body while working bees (I never have but I don't rule it out completely).
However, I would make sure I didn't have any on my hands before I started opening boxes.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Michael Bush used to cite a number (I remember looking it up and being surprised that it appeared to be true) that 1 in 15 or 16 people in the world die from something they got from a mosquito bite.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

It might be 17 years old but the chemical structure of N,N,Diethyl-3-methylbenzamide otherwise known as DEET has not changed. Here is what Cornell foun out about it. http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/carbaryl-dicrotophos/deet-ext.html


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Redbug said:


> I like to work bare handed. I usually smoke my hands and arms. It may or may not work better...but in my mind I think it does.


+1, Just started this last weekend...I did get hit on the thumb, but I'm not complaining. The freedom was that good.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I work barehanded without any additives...


+1


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy Mackerel! All I really wanted to let you know in this thread when I started it was I tried something new on a lark and that was putting some DEET on my hands and found out that it kept the bees away from my hands as I worked the hive.

Didn't mean to start WWIII!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Well...if you didn't want any comments, you could have posted it in the vendors forum :lookout:


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

OK then, looks like we have come to somewhat of a consensus on DEET.

Next question- How many of you apply PABA based sunscreen on your hands while working hives in the hot summer sun?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nabber86 said:


> OK then, looks like we have come to somewhat of a consensus on DEET.


We did? What was the consensus?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

snl said:


> We did? What was the consensus?


Somewhat of a general agreement to disagree corresponding with an increasing trend in civility. Maybe I should have said somewhat of an acquiescence. 

So what about that PABA? Lets get this thread rolling again!


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never had an issue working with gloves. It may not be quite as nimble as working without, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

Nabber86 said:


> Numerous? The report that you cited was written over 25 years ago and includes reports of 5 people that had seizures in the summer of 1989 and they all recovered. Surely in the course of 30 years there should have been _numerous_ other cases.


You mentioned the 5 cases in the CDC article from the first sentence, which refers to a single reporting in 1989.

"Since 1961, at least six cases of toxic systemic reactions from repeated cutaneous exposure to DEET have been reported." Which clearly says more than 5. Still a woefully small percentage if you only look read this article.

The 1 in 100 million is you cited is only accurate for the reported neurological reactions from DEET between 1961-1998. It does not include rashes, swelling, redness, nausea, vomiting and other effects. (http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/DEETtech.pdf)

There is another research digest and information sheet (http://www.gulflink.osd.mil/library/randrep/pesticides_paper/mr1018.8.ch5.html) which was quite informative. It mentions a lot of the issues are based on the concentration of DEET used (you can buy it anywhere from 5%-100% DEET) and that most negative effects were due to ingestion, inhalation or ocular exposure (even in small quantities). Meaning if you spray DEET, don't inhale or get it in your eyes. If you spray your hands, don't rub your face or eat with your hands.

I am not anti-DEET. I think it has some very good and appropriate uses. I'm just saying I'd rather pull on a pair of gloves than spray my hands for check out my bees. If I'm trudging through marshy land with tall grasses during the spring and summer though.... please pass the DEET.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Statistics or no statistics, I just shy away from chemicals anyway. Figure there's enough exposure to things out there, if I can avoid them, all the better.

Individual preference.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Try smoking your hands very thoroughly. Be extremely thorough between the fingers, that's where a sting would hurt most. The bees wont sting you on smoked hands unless you squish them.


----------



## ken5400 (Dec 18, 2012)

Says not to apply to hands.

Using DEET products safely

FIFRA requires that pesticides be used according to the approved label. Always follow the recommendations appearing on the product label. According to the CDC, DEET products used as directed, should not be harmful, although in rare cases using DEET products can cause skin irritation. All DEET product labels include the following directions to help reduce the chance of DEET irritating your skin or eyes:

Read and follow all directions and precautions on this product label.
Do not apply over cuts, wounds, or irritated skin.
Do not apply to hands or near eyes and mouth of young children.
Do not allow young children to apply this product.
Use just enough repellent to cover exposed skin and/or clothing.
Do not use under clothing.
Avoid over-application of this product.
After returning indoors, wash treated skin with soap and water.
Wash treated clothing before wearing it again.
Use of this product may cause skin reactions in rare cases.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

NewbeeInNH said:


> Statistics or no statistics, I just shy away from chemicals anyway. Figure there's enough exposure to things out there, if I can avoid them, all the better.


How do you avoid them when your body and the rest of the entire universe is made up of chemicals?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ennui said:


> Meaning if you spray DEET, don't inhale or get it in your eyes. If you spray your hands, don't rub your face or eat with your hands.


Also wash hands after use and do not apply to scratches, open wounds, or mucous membranes. 

The same warnings are on just about everything that you put on you body (sunscreen, deodorant, hairspray, mouthwash, topical antiseptics). It doesn't mean that these products are toxic, it just means that people should use their heads.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

As a duck hunter spending a lot of time in the wetlands in fall/winter I use deet all the time. I would much rather take my chances with what ever deet throws my way (which has been nothing yet) than contract West Nile Virus, or deal with itching my skin to the bone. 

I really wish I could go gloveless while in the bee hives, but my hands swell to the point of not using them for a day or two, not just a little local swelling and irritation.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

instructuions read not to spray on childrens face or hands. Reason for that is that children will rub their eyes or put their hands in their mouths. doesnt mean it's harmful...just that they dont know better and what parent needs that drama with a young child? Now with that said......you walk out the door in Florida right now and you are met by a cloud of skeeters. They will suc you dry and bite you until your crazy. No person in their right minds is going to stay very long trying to battle this no win fight. With the diseases that are going around right now with the skeeters....it's not worth it.


----------

